# Solid Baby Boy Names?



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 8, 2015)

So we just found out that we are having a baby boy! We are now trying to find the perfect name for him. I like Biblical names and I love the reformation and Puritan period, so this is our primary focus in picking one out. So far we are leaning towards Benjamin Oliver. Any other good names you can think of? Thanks so much and I'm excited to see your feedback.


----------



## Frosty (Sep 8, 2015)

Adam Joseph and David Silas are the names of our two boys. We went through a million combinations. 

Can't go wrong with something "timeless", and that suites someone at all ages of life. In my *opinion*, a lot of the new popular names of today don't carry that timeless and manly character behind them.

So there you are. Hope you enjoy the process!


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 9, 2015)

Nathaniel Augustus


----------



## Jeffriesw (Sep 9, 2015)

John Knox


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 9, 2015)

We've come up with five boy combinations in our parenting years so far. I'll list them for you, in case they may be useful to you.

Andrew Hunter
Noah Stephen 
Joshua William
Ethan Matthew
Jonathan Asher


----------



## Fogetaboutit (Sep 9, 2015)

We went with Thomas, It's one of the most common names among the puritans plus it doesn't require translation in many western languages, my concern was primarily French and English.


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 9, 2015)

All of those are really good, thank you. We really like Jacob as well, though the name means "deceiver" lol. Thomas surely is an awesome name, Etienne.


----------



## GraceOverwhelmsMe (Sep 9, 2015)

Calvin Luther


----------



## earl40 (Sep 9, 2015)

I like Ryan.


----------



## johnny (Sep 10, 2015)

GraceOverwhelmsMe said:


> Calvin Luther



John Martin


----------



## RBBen (Sep 10, 2015)

Owen Haddon


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Sep 10, 2015)

Christian


----------



## Fly Caster (Sep 10, 2015)

If we had a son, his name would be Rutherford, Owen or Cameron.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 10, 2015)

Benjamin Scott


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 10, 2015)

That is the perfect name (Christian), but our pastor took it first... sadly.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 10, 2015)

Lord willing, in a month I will be holding a newborn Elias Warfield Ray.


----------



## lynnie (Sep 11, 2015)

Go to the gift shop at the local museum or boardwalk, and make sure the name is on the whistles and pencils and mugs and key chains. We had a John, Dan, Tom and Jim, but then we adopted a Yasmina, and her hurt feelings at all the shell bracelets and so forth with every name but hers was a real problem  Maybe it would be easier with a boy, I don't know.......


----------



## Clark-Tillian (Sep 11, 2015)

My son's name is Jason, but Ryan was on the very short list! Not knowing your last name makes it more difficult. I think you have to say the full name out loud hundreds of times to get it right. Then again, I drove my patient wife nearly up a wall with that.

Ryan Augustus sounds spot on.




earl40 said:


> I like Ryan.


----------



## Finnsbane (Sep 12, 2015)

My wife and I are expecting our first son sometime late December. His name is Hezekiah Calvin. If we have another son Lord willing, I'm pulling for Ambrose Rutherford, or Knox-anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Romans922 (Sep 12, 2015)

Humiliation 
No-merit
Helpless
Praise-God
Obedience
If-Christ-had- not-died-for- thee-thou-hadst- been-damned 
Fear-God
Fight-the-good-fight-of-faith
Has-descendents
Die-Well


----------



## johnny (Sep 12, 2015)

Romans922 said:


> Humiliation
> No-merit
> Helpless
> Praise-God
> ...



I love those old Puritan names,
Especially "Diewell"


----------



## Frosty (Sep 12, 2015)

To me, the all-time best man's name is John.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 13, 2015)

Richard is, of course, a perfectly swell name. You can say he was named for Sibbes or Baxter, but I'll always know who he's really named after. LOL


----------



## Abeard (Sep 15, 2015)

I like Gideon, Elias, Phineas


----------



## Pergamum (Sep 16, 2015)

Maher-shalal-hash-baz


----------



## mhseal (Sep 16, 2015)

I have two sons, Jonathan Calvin and Haddon Luther.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 16, 2015)

You haven't told us your surname to see if the combination of names sounds good.

My Christian names are Richard John.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Sep 16, 2015)

My sons: 

Owen Justice 
Watson Truth 
Calvin Wisdom


----------



## PaulMc (Sep 16, 2015)

Finnsbane said:


> My wife and I are expecting our first son sometime late December. His name is Hezekiah Calvin. If we have another son Lord willing, I'm pulling for Ambrose Rutherford, or Knox-anything.



Hezekiah Calvin = great name!

My wife and I are expecting our third child in November. We didn't find out the sex, but if it's a boy it will be either Isaiah Seth or Seth Isaiah - not sure which yet!
We already have Nathanael Isaac.


----------



## Theogenes (Sep 17, 2015)

How about JAMES?


----------



## Pilgrim72 (Sep 17, 2015)

How about:

Andy
Sam
Pat
Jamie
Frances
Corey
Dana
Charlie
Max
Jesse
Jordan
Chris
Cory
Stacy
Tracy
Franky
Kelly
Leslie
Nicky
Robin
Shannon
Sidney
Stevie

or maybe Alex?

(just kidding)


----------



## Jimmy the Greek (Sep 17, 2015)

David James
James David


----------



## Ryan&Amber2013 (Sep 17, 2015)

These are all awesome suggestions. Our last name is Klemmer. I think we are settling down with "Noah Haddon Klemmer", as of right now. Thanks so much for the suggestion to use "Haddon." The PuritanBoard helped us name our baby, lol.


----------



## TylerRay (Sep 17, 2015)

Ryan&Amber2013 said:


> These are all awesome suggestions. Our last name is Klemmer. I think we are settling down with "Noah Haddon Klemmer", as of right now. Thanks so much for the suggestion to use "Haddon." The PuritanBoard helped us name our baby, lol.



A good friend of mine has a Noah Haddon Gentry.


----------

